# Marketplace showing $Dollars



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Apologies if anyone has already commented on this (I couldn't find anything about it) but it looks like the Marketplace forums are defaulting to Dollars.










It'd be better if it could default to the currency of the country you're logging in from, or if that isn't possible it would be better to show none at all in the previews.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

This will be fixed in an upcoming release.

-Mike


----------

